# New Member - Please help



## mirage332rkr (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi there,

My wife and I are thinking seriously of moving to the Mazzaron area - possibly Campasol - but my wife has recently been diagnosed with cancer and has had a lump removed ( successfully, we hope ) and is now undergoing radiotherapy.

Please forgive me if this thread has been posted before

Could any kind person advise what the cancer care is like in this area. We know that relatives are expected to take care of the everyday needs of the patient, but need to know what the treatment is like and what after care is available under the state health system.

Help and advice would be much appreciated,

Gill and Peter


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mirage332rkr said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My wife and I are thinking seriously of moving to the Mazzaron area - possibly Campasol - but my wife has recently been diagnosed with cancer and has had a lump removed ( successfully, we hope ) and is now undergoing radiotherapy.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I'm not in that area, but those I know where I am - a bit north of there - who have had cancer have had brilliant care


the issue really though is whether or not you & your wife will have access to state healthcare at all - do either of you get a state retirement pension?

or will you be working here?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Living on Camposol, I have talked to people who received cancer care,and they have spoken very highly of their treatment.
In addition, there is a charitable organisation on Camposol called Mabs which offers help with every aspect of dealing with cancer.


----------



## mirage332rkr (Aug 14, 2014)

*Cancer Care*



extranjero said:


> Living on Camposol, I have talked to people who received cancer care,and they have spoken very highly of their treatment.
> In addition, there is a charitable organisation on Camposol called Mabs which offers help with every aspect of dealing with cancer.


Thank you very much for the info, that is quite encouraging. We should be able to register for the state health service as we are both retired and getting the ( miserable ) state pension, though how easy it is to register there is unknown as yet.

Thanks again for your kind repy. 

Any other advice would be welcome.

How do like living on Campasol ?


----------



## mirage332rkr (Aug 14, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I'm not in that area, but those I know where I am - a bit north of there - who have had cancer have had brilliant care
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, xabiachica.

Yes, we are both on state pension - definitely NOT working, so hopefully can get onto the state system, though don't know how yet.

Javia - Xabia is another place we like very much and would consider living there as it is much nearer the beach & promenades, though the properties seem more expensive.

Do you know where the treatment centres are and how do you register for state care ?

Replies and advice much appreciated.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mirage332rkr said:


> Thanks for that, xabiachica.
> 
> Yes, we are both on state pension - definitely NOT working, so hopefully can get onto the state system, though don't know how yet.
> 
> ...


yes Jávea is one of the more expensive towns on this stretch of coast, as far as property prices are concerned


here's a guide to healthcare from our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

mirage332rkr said:


> Thank you very much for the info, that is quite encouraging. We should be able to register for the state health service as we are both retired and getting the ( miserable ) state pension, though how easy it is to register there is unknown as yet.
> 
> Thanks again for your kind repy.
> 
> ...


Camposol has greatltly improved in the 12 years I have lived there, although many have come on to these forums and criticisd it-usually people who have never been there!
Camposol is a big urbanisation of different nationalities, but mostly English, in pleasant surroundings. 20 minutes from a lovely port and many nice beaches.
During my time here a commercial centre with Enlish shop, post office,Spanish supermarket, vet, banks, travel agent,optician. restaurants, bars,etc have been opened, plus there is a medical centre and pharmacy.
An hours drive away is Cartagena, a lovely historic port, and the city of Murcia with its cathedral etc. A short drive away is the Sierra espuna forest, and mediaeval town of ALedo.A couple of kms away are unspoilt villages of La Pinilla and Las Palas.
Camposol has had its problems, but the majority enjoy their lives here.
It is peaceful, but plenty of social events if you so wish, and clubs for all tastes.
Lots of community spirit, gardening groups, charities which welcome volunteers.
for a more detailed view have a look at "Murcia today", or the Camposol Residents Association site.


----------



## mirage332rkr (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks again - one more question if I may - are there any transport services from Campasol.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

mirage332rkr said:


> Thanks again - one more question if I may - are there any transport services from Campasol.


There is a regular bus service, but it does not visit every section of Camposol to pick up, so it is better to have a property within walking distance.
You do really need a car to be able to get out and about though.
The railway station is at Totana, but you would need a car to get there.


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

An English friend of mine was diagnosed with cancer not long after moving here (The Canaries), and because she had a contracted job was covered by the state system.

I could not fault the quality of the care, or the Hospital. It was on a completely different level to a similar experience I had in the UK. The hospital (a state one) was organised as two beds to a room with private bathroom, the cleaners were in a least twice a day to clean it. As for the care, being the internet junkie I am I looked up every drug and treatment they gave her, several of which were not available in the UK for reasons of cost. Everything done was as far as I could see the best available option.

The only downside was the hospital food was truly terrible !! But they even had an answer for that, each floor had a "Patient Kitchen" with a fridge and Microwave so friends and family could bring things in . The other thing to note is your "medical Spanish" will improve really quickly as below consultant grade (and even then) the level of English spoken is quite low.


----------

